# problem with sound in LGB



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello
I posted this question in sound systems this morning and I think it might have been the wrong spot for it maybe it will get more notice here.

Howdy All
I have a LGB 2 4 0 with sound in the tender and I have been running a jumper line from the plug in the back of the tender to a LGB coke sound car. All has been well until the other day when I pulled the engine off the track to clean its wheels and lube it and now the sound car doesn't work. I tried another engine with it and it is fine. The sounds in the 2 4 0 work fine which tells me that it is not the 5 stranded connecting wire between the tender and loco. The wire from the plug in the back of tender to the boxcar is ok since it worked when I used it to hook up another engine to it. So I think it is the plug itself. The 2 prongs are straight. What could it be?? I took the shell off the tender last night and found a mess of electronics but nothing obviously loose could something be blown? I didn't clean or lube the tender just the engine. Help Please.
Todd


Any ideas would be welcome
Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Power from the engine comes to the tender via the 5 pin cable. 
This goes to a circuit board and converts the power to 2 pins for the rear of the tender. 

The sound in the tender gets its power from a different pair of wires between the engine and tender, you can turn off the tender light and sound via a switch in the engine but have the rear power socket still energized. 

So, the problem can be in the engine, 5 pin cable, or circuit board or any wiring in the tender. 

Also, the rear socket has a polyfuse and this could be bad.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan for your input 
I think it might be the polyfuse since everything, lights, sound from the engine\tender is working fine. The only thing that is not working is the socket in the back of the tender. There is a 4 position switch on the back of the boiler in the engine. I have tried the sound car in position 3 and 4 but nothing. I did have a bad derailment last year with this engine that pulled the wires out of the plug of the 5 pin cable but I put it back together and all was well and I rechecked it when this problem arose. I used the same 2 wire connector to power the sound car from the back of my Forney so that is not an issue. When I had the tender apart I noticed one of the 2 wires to the socket had what I would call a fusible link. It is like a bulge in the wire is this the polyfuse ? If that is it how do I fix it? 
Todd


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The receptacle at the back of the tender is rather fragile. I have not had a bad polyfuse but I have had the wires come free from the socket or the socket itself to otherwise prove defective (or pull out).

It seems as if the plastic is dry and pulling a connector out of it can damage it and or the connector wires.

The wires themselves can be easily damaged when pulling from the loco to the tender as well as from the tender to a following car. 











I would suspect that you may have a poor or damaged solder joint at the back tender connector or in one of your wire sets. Check each wiring connection and wiggle the wire slightly as you do it.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I got it fixed!! Turned out it was a broken wire at the plug which at first looked ok but upon closer inspection had broken inside the plug. Thanks to Jerry and his schematic it was wire #5. Now I can once again irritate my wife with the coke jingle. 
Thanks guys 
Todd


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Todd,

Glad you got it working.

Have fun,

Jerry


----------

